# john deere 3032 ???



## swampfox (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm thinking of getting a john deere 3032, with a loader. i think it would be good for all i was going to use it for. the only thing i'm in question about is how it would handle a round bale with the loader. i feed out on average 20 bails a year, and the biggest job for the tractor would be unloading it from the trailer and stacking it in the barn. any help on this would be great


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I think the 305 loader (standard loader on 3032) capacity is some where around 800#. You need the 305 CX ( I think that's the heavy duty one). Also the loader is permanently mounted to the tractor, you can not remove and reinstall. The bucket comes off so you could install hay forks.

3032 is a mighty fine tractor.


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

A 3032 is just what I'm thinking of getting sometime this month. Glad to hear someone thinks it's a good tractor.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Apr 22, 2010)

my brother has a 3320 and just loves it says it the most usefull thing he owns and wouldnt hesitate to buy another I think if that grump of a brother likes it most everybody would


----------

